# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  أم تقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون ؟...

## العلمي أمل

أم تقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون ؟...
﴿ قُلْ إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ رَبِّيَ الْفَوَاحِشَ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ وَالإِثْمَ وَالْبَغْيَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَأَن تُشْرِكُواْ بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا وَأَن تَقُولُواْ عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ ﴾ (الأعراف: 33) 
وفي تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله:
قال الإمام أحمد حدثنا أبو معاوية حدثنا الأعمش عن شقيق عن عبد الله قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "لا أحد أغير من الله فلذلك حرم الفواحش ما ظهر منها وما بطن ولا أحد أحب إليه المدح من الله" أخرجاه في الصحيحين من حديث سليمان بن مهران الأعمش عن شقيق عن أبي وائل عن عبد الله بن مسعود وتقدم الكلام على ما يتعلق بالفواحش ما ظهر منها وما بطن في سورة الأنعام وقوله "والإثم والبغي بغير الحق"  قال السدي أما الإثم فالمعصية والبغي أن تبغي على الناس بغير الحق وقال مجاهد الإثم المعاصي كلها وأخبر أن الباغي بغيه على نفسه وحاصل ما فسر به الإثم أنه الخطايا المتعلقة بالفاعل نفسه والبغي هو التعدي إلى الناس فحرم الله هذا وهذا وقوله تعالى "وأن تشركوا بالله ما لم ينزل به سلطانا"  أي تجعلوا له شركاء في عبادته "وأن تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون"  من الافتراء والكذب من دعوى أن له ولدا ونحو ذلك مما لا علم لكم به كقوله "فاجتنبوا الرجس من الأوثان"  الآية.

----------


## العلمي أمل

﴿ إِنَّمَا يَأْمُرُكُمْ بِالسُّوءِ وَالْفَحْشَاء وَأَن تَقُولُواْ عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ ﴾ (البقرة: 169)
وفي تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله:
قوله "إنما يأمركم بالسوء والفحشاء وأن تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون"  أي إنما يأمركم عدوكم الشيطان بالأفعال السيئة وأغلظ منها الفاحشة كالزنا ونحوه وأغلظ من ذلك وهو القول على الله بلا علم فيدخل في هذا كل كافر وكل مبتدع أيضا.

----------


## العلمي أمل

﴿ وَإِذَا فَعَلُواْ فَاحِشَةً قَالُواْ وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهَا آبَاءَنَا وَاللَّهُ أَمَرَنَا بِهَا قُلْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يَأْمُرُ بِالْفَحْشَاء أَتَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ ﴾ (الأعراف: 28)
وفي تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله:
قال مجاهد كان المشركون يطوفون بالبيت عراة يقولون نطوف كما ولدتنا أمهاتنا فتضع المرأة على قبلها النسعة أو الشيء وتقول.
اليوم يبدو بعضه أو كله وما بدا منه فلا أحله فأنزل الله "وإذا فعلوا فاحشة قالوا وجدنا عليها آباءنا والله أمرنا بها" الآية.
قلت كانت العرب ما عدا قريشا لا يطوفون بالبيت في ثيابهم التي لبسوها يتأولون في ذلك أنهم لا يطوفون في ثياب عصوا الله فيها وكانت قريش وهم الحمس يطوفون في ثيابهم ومن أعاره أحمسي ثوبا طاف فيه ومن معه ثوب جليد طاف فيه ثم يلقيه فلا يتملكه أحد ومن لم يجد ثوبا جديدا ولا أعاره أحمسي ثوبا طاف عريانا وربما كانت امرأة فتطوف عريانة فتجعل على فرجها شيئا ليستره بعض الستر فتقول.
اليوم يبدو بعضه أو كله وما بدا منه فلا أحله وأكثر ما كان النساء يطفن عراة بالليل وكان هذا شيئا قد ابتدعوه من تلقاء أنفسهم واتبعوا فيه آباءهم ويعتقدون أن فعل آبائهم مستند إلى أمر من الله وشرع فأنكر الله تعالى عليهم ذلك فقال "وإذا فعلوا فاحشة قالوا وجدنا عليها آباءنا والله أمرنا بها"  فقال تعالى ردا عليهم " قل" أي يا محمد لمن ادعى ذلك "إن الله لا يأمر بالفحشاء"  أي هذا الذي تصنعونه فاحشة منكرة والله لا يأمر بمثل ذلك "أتقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون"  أي أتسندون إلي الله من الأقوال ما لا تعلمون صحته.

----------


## العلمي أمل

﴿ قَالُواْ اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ وَلَدًا سُبْحَانَهُ هُوَ الْغَنِيُّ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَات وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ إِنْ عِندَكُم مِّن سُلْطَانٍ بِهَذَا أَتَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ ﴾ (يونس: 68)
وفي تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله:
يقول تعالى منكرا على من ادعى أن له "ولدا سبحانه هو الغني" أي تقدس عن ذلك هو الغني عن كل ما سواه وكل شيء فقير إليه" له ما في السموات وما في الأرض"  أي فكيف يكون له ولد مما خلق وكل شيء مملوك له عبد له" إن عندكم من سلطان بهذا"  أي ليس عندكم دليل على ما تقولونه من الكذب والبهتان أتقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون"  إنكار ووعيد أكيد وتهديد شديد كقوله تعالى" وقالوا اتخذ الرحمن ولدا لقد جئتم شيئا إدا تكاد السموات يتفطرن منه وتنشق الأرض وتخر الجبال هدا أن دعوا للرحمن ولدا وما ينبغي للرحمن أن يتخذ ولدا إن كل من في السموات والأرض إلا آت الرحمن عبدا لقد أحصاهم وعدهم عدا وكلهم آتيه يوم القيامة فردا".

----------


## العلمي أمل

﴿ وَقَالُواْ لَن تَمَسَّنَا النَّارُ إِلاَّ أَيَّامًا مَّعْدُودَةً قُلْ أَتَّخَذْتُمْ عِندَ اللَّهِ عَهْدًا فَلَن يُخْلِفَ اللَّهُ عَهْدَهُ أَمْ تَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ ﴾ (البقرة: 80)
وفي تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله:
يقول تعالى إخبارا عن اليهود فيما نقلوه وادعوه لأنفسهم من أنهم لن تمسهم النار إلا أياما معدودة ثم ينجون منها فرد الله عليهم ذلك بقوله تعالى "قل أتخذتم عند الله عهدا"  أي بذلك فإن كان قد وقع عهد فهو لا يخلف عهده ولكن هذا ما جرى ولا كان ولهذا أتى بأم التي بمعنى بل تقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون من الكذب والافتراء عليه.
قال محمد بن إسحق بن سيف عن سليمان عن مجاهد عن ابن عباس أن اليهود كانوا يقولون إن هذه الدنيا سبعة آلاف سنة وإنما نعذب بكل ألف سنة يوما في النار وإنما هي سبعة أيام معدودة فأنزل الله تعالى "وقالوا لن تمسنا النار إلا أياما معدودة"  إلى قوله "خالدون"  ثم رواه عن محمد عن سعيد أو عكرمة عن ابن عباس بنحوه وقال العوفي عن ابن عباس "وقالوا لن تمسنا النار إلا أياما معدودة"  اليهود قالوا لن تمسنا النار إلا أربعين ليلة زاد غيره وهي مدة عبادتهم العجل وحكاه القرطبي عن ابن عباس وقتادة وقال الضحاك قال ابن عباس زعمت اليهود أنهم وجدوا في التوراة مكتوبا إن ما بين طرفي جهنم مسيرة أربعين سنة إلى أن ينتهوا إلى شجرة الزقوم التي هي ثابتة في أصل الجحيم وقال أعداء الله إنما نعذب حتى ننتهي إلى شجرة الزقوم فتذهب جهنم وتهلك.
فذلك قوله تعالى "وقالوا لن تمسنا النار إلا أياما معدودة"  وقال: عبد الرزاق عن معمر عن قتادة "وقالوا لن تمسنا النار إلا أياما معدودة"  يعني الأيام التي عبدنا فيها العجل وقال عكرمة خاصمت اليهود رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقالوا لن ندخل النار إلا أربعين ليلة وسيخلفنا فيها قوم آخرون يعنون محمدا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأصحابه رضي الله عنهم فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بيده على رءوسهم "  بل أنتم خالدون مخلدون لا يخلفكم فيها أحد " فأنزل الله عز وجل "وقالوا لن تمسنا النار إلا أياما معدودة"  الآية.
وقال الحافظ أبو بكر بن مردويه رحمه الله حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن جعفر حدثنا محمد بن محمد بن صخر حدثنا أبو عبد الرحمن المقرئ حدثنا ليث بن سعد حدثني سعيد بن أبى سعيد عن أبي هريرة قال لما فتحت خيبر أهديت لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - شاة فيها سم فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - "اجمعوا إلي من كان من اليهود ههنا"  فقال لهم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - "من أبوكم؟" قالوا فلان قال "كذبتم بل أبوكم فلان" فقالوا صدقت وبررت ثم قال لهم "هل أنتم صادقي عن شيء إن سألتكم عنه؟" قالوا نعم يا أبا القاسم وإن كذبناك عرفت كذبنا كما عرفته في أبينا فقال: لهم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - "من أهل النار؟" فقالوا نكون فيها يسيرا ثم تخلفونا فيها فقال: لهم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - "اخسئوا والله لا نخلفكم فيها أبدا" ثم قال لهم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - "هل أنتم صادقي عن شيء إن سألتكم عنه؟" قالوا: نعم يا أبا القاسم قال:  "هل جعلتم في هذه الشاة سما؟"  فقالوا نعم قال "فما حملكم على ذلك"  فقالوا: أردنا إن كنت كاذبا أن نستريح منك وإن كنت نبيا لم يضرك ورواه الإمام أحمد والبخاري والنسائي من حديث الليث بن سعد بنحوه.

----------

